# Question about Shipping Bags



## El Chingon (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a question about shipping shirts. Where can i get some bags to ship my shirts? what type of bag do you guys reccommend? 

thank you,
EL CHINGON


----------



## oxfordsignworks (Nov 9, 2009)

I use clean cardboard boxes with newspaper on top and bottom, works great and is free!


----------



## PPop (Jan 18, 2009)

Try Uline. Uline.com or Google it. I think they do sell bags and M-L-XL etc stickers.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Uline is expensive. Rodney and a bunch of us use this guy on Ebay: (threerb)
eBay Store - ValueMailers: poly mailer, mailers, bubble mailer


----------



## timwteu (Nov 30, 2009)

That is fantastic, and the last line is even better.


__________________
Calcul pret immobilier simulation en ligne | Taux simulation rachat de pret immobilier lcl | Pret immobilier simulation gratuit caisse d'epargne


----------

